# NYU summer



## EfrenH (Jan 9, 2006)

Anyone know anything or ever gone to NYU's summer program? I'm applying there for the summer because thats where i want to go to college so i figure i should start making friends (with admissions)

What im actually interested in....is knowing what my chances are. 

I'm really hopeful, because I e-mailed them and explained my financial situation. They then forwarded my e-mail to a recruitment guy (which i hope means I'm being recruited?) He's been helping me with questions about fee wavers and the aplication itself. (a guy named Rudy Ramos)

So I was just wondering if anyone has been to the summer program? Did you like it? The next question I feel really emberrased about asking but, how good were your grades? Do hey look into your grades as a HUGE factor? I mean, academically, I'm not weak, but Im no superstar. They say you need at least a 3.0, which i have... Also, I dont like this question but...do they look at minority status? (really unfair basis for selection, but I might as well use it to my advantage)

Anyways, Im really sorry if any questions offend anyone. Im just a kid looking for help. Any and all things you can answer would be WHOLLY apreciated!

THANKS!

-Efren Hernandez (Dont know me? Just ask your mom.)


----------



## Hoeks (Jan 14, 2006)

I do know that NYU loves a very diverse community. A minority status MIGHT help ( I am an international student and that helps for sure).

Just give your best, that is what counts the most


----------



## EfrenH (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeah, I hope it helps, hahaha! 

I hope I get in...I really, really, want to go. 

I always try to give it my best, so I hope it pays back.

Thanks for the help man!

-Efren Hernandez (Hoeks = cool guy...)


----------

